# Vu4 and dakota digital



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

anyone got any good pictures of how they hooked up the gauge senders to an accuair vu4 manifold? Trying to figure out the best way. Should I do it right off the manifold or use an inline solution. Thanks


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Do it off the mani! The ports are there, easy :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

You can also use 4 male straights coming from the manifold itself and connect a female straight to each sender. Then just run a little air line in between and throw those gauge senders wherever you want!


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Beitz DUB said:


> Do it off the mani! The ports are there, easy :beer:





[email protected] said:


> You can also use 4 male straights coming from the manifold itself and connect a female straight to each sender. Then just run a little air line in between and throw those gauge senders wherever you want!


The above straight off the mani is better simply because there are less connections = less chance of leaks = easier to pinpoint where a leak may be if you suspect one.

senders are tight -- but two 90s or 45s and it'll work.


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

you guys are awesome thats PERFECT thanks


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

here's a pic of patientlywaiting's setup with the vu-4/digital senders:


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

as far as the sender for the actual tank it looks like he just t'd that off the pressure sensor, is that the best way or just anywhere between the tank and manifold except for the compressor lines


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> You can also use 4 male straights coming from the manifold itself and connect a female straight to each sender. Then just run a little air line in between and throw those gauge senders wherever you want!












Pretty much what I went with. But you would require you to buy 8 additional fittings and a few more feet of airline to complete the set up. But its totally worth it on how clean you can make it look. :thumbup: 

G/L with the build :beer:


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

so if im right it looks like you used ptc 1/8 to a female for the senders, but what did you use coming off the manifold


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

senders tap in there


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

vdubbin4life6 said:


> so if im right it looks like you used ptc 1/8 to a female for the senders, but what did you use coming off the manifold


1/8 males :thumbup: 

I forgot to mention, You would need to add another sender and 2 more fittings to the tank so you can view the tank pressure as well on your Dakota Guage


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

BklynMKV said:


> here's a pic of patientlywaiting's setup with the vu-4/digital senders:


Was about to post that, thanks Warren.


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

as far as the wiring for the senders go just one to each allotted position and then a ground for each? also where did you tap the power for the actual gauge?


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

vdubbin4life6 said:


> as far as the wiring for the senders go just *one to each allotted position and then a ground for each*? also where did you tap the power for the actual gauge?


Correct :thumbup: As for wiring the power for the guage, I just tapped into the wires that powered my stereo head unit.


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

does it matter which stud you use as power or ground or just keep them uniform? what gauge wire should i use? sorry for all the questions just wanna get it right


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

vdubbin4life6 said:


> does it matter which stud you use as power or ground or just keep them uniform? what gauge wire should i use? sorry for all the questions just wanna get it right


Dont worry bro! Asking questions is whats really gonna help you if you plan on doing it yourself. Trust me, I was the same way. :beer: 

As for the power/ground stud,* it doesnt matter*. Just make sure you have a way to identify it if you had to trouble shoot the senders in da future. 
Now as for the size of wire to use, Im using a 10 guage size with mine, but you can use sizes 8-15! :thumbup: 

Hope this helps :beer:


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

perfect response thanks just what i needed


----------

